

What Should Be In A Top Tier MBA Entrepreneurship Class? - tmckd

I've been asked to provide advice about appropriate topics for an introduction to entrepreneurship class at a top 5 MBA program in the US.  About 20% of the class sessions are being changed, and I'm being asked to give advice about what topics should go into that 20%.  As I understand it, the remaining 80% of the class will cover the basic introductory topics (team formation, financing options, IP, etc.) and will bring in guest speakers.<p>While I have some thoughts of my own, I'm very interested in what the Hacker News community thinks would be a good fit for this class.
======
jawspeak
This is a really broad question. I wish there were more answers. Do you have
any ideas you could kickstart the topic with? Company/startup simulations,
labs, working with real startups.

